# Story time, silly rabbit.



## EnRoute (Jun 30, 2021)

Started this board around Feb of 2014, at age 28. At the time I was single with no children. Was lifting 1-2 times daily for 7yrs, martial arts, dieting/supplements. I had reached what I felt was my genetic potential at 175lb.

What's that? Big box stores selling "Testosterone Boosters". I was sure to break through my routine 100lb x 12 dumbell press that I had worked years to achieve. Sadly, no. More vitimins hidden behind a cool label of a muscular bull or red scratch marks with the word Beast on it, did not do the trick.

Well, what's this. . . Driving by a shady strip mall. . . A new vitamin shop. Maybe their giant tubs of weight gaining protein powder are better. I walk in, tell the guy that owns the place about my life's plight of weakness and inability to break through my limits. He hands me three bottles with what looked like homemade labels. He says take these two bottle's for six weeks and then this one for two. He tells me they are like the store bought testosterone boosters but these actually work.

Within three weeks I feel as if I can puncture the sheet metal of my car with my fingers and could pull the door off. I could now bench press 125lb dumbells 10 times. IT WORKED! It was magic in a bottle. I better find out what this is. PROHORMONES. And doctor Google revealed that I was definitely not prepared for what I had just done. But it was amazing and scarey. Was I going to grow boobs, my balls had sure dissapeared, I wasn't in a rage at all, I woke up in the middle of the night ready to push my car around in the driveway, it was difficult to reach parts of my back I could reach before. . . .

So I ordered more of these prohormones. More is better right? Two more bottles from the internet, and one more from shady vitamin shop guy. . . Might as well take them all together. Until. . . I became very tired. . . Lethargic. Headaches. Itchy under my arm pits into my nipples. I stopped the pills immediately. I felt like a custom turbo charged tuned diesel truck with no air going to the turbo. Running hot as hell. . .

Uh oh, doctor Google warned me that bad things could happen. This body building forum came into the picture and reaffirmed there was a lot more to this than my ignorance blinded me to. . .

I better run to my doctor he will know what to do. Those body building guys on that Internet forum kept talking about blood work, and that it was kinda important. BOOM. "Well from the way that you look I think you are taking something you shouldn't be, because your testosterone level is that of a 90 year old man and you have stage 3 kidney failure. . .

Well it was fun while it lasted. Now I did not even feel like half of what I did before starting those magic testosterone boosting pills.

Pop in a set of twins, a crazy wife, stressful job, poor eating, and of course no more working out.

Seven years later I am depressed, tired, no drive, borderline suicidal after finding out about my wife's infidelity. Drinking a great deal more and thinking every day "I just have to make it through life so I can finally rest."

"Hey, man can you come into work early I had to switch my gym time around so I can get my kids to their sporting event." - my coworker asked.

"How the hell do you have so much energy at age 40?" I asked.

"I've been on TRT for six years heres a picture of me at 310lb fat as hell" - He says.

"Don't you have to be on that the rest of your life?" I asked.

"The question is, what quality of life do you want for the rest of your life?" He asked.

I barley had enough drive and will to call and set up an appointment. I did. Free test 222.

I have been on test cyp, 200mg a week in two seperate doses of 100mg each for three weeks and 1mg AI per week. And it so far has saved my life. I now have the drive to divorce my wife, take care of my children, and do what needs done. Already my libido, erections, body fat, and focus has changed. It's as if my body was thirsty for something it was missing.

Dumping blood, needle sticks, and labs are worth it for a lifetime if you find yourself again.

I will post initial and 3 month labs soon.


----------



## snake (Jun 30, 2021)

I see you joined a while back, like way da fuuk back so let me welcome you back. 

TRT has been a game/life changer for a lot of us and glad you're headed in the right direction. Your BW will tell you but you MAY not need the anastrozole and unless you enjoy sticking yourself with a needle, 1x/wk on Cyp. at 200 mg/wk will do just fine. As for the way you  feel, 3 weeks isn't your peak yet though you maybe getting some morning wood by now. How you handle that issue is your problem. lol You should peak out around week 5-6 and the positive results will continue for some time longer.


----------



## EnRoute (Jun 30, 2021)

Thanks for the welcome back! And yeah, sexual function seems to be improving, everything seems to be improving when compared to being crap for 7yrs. When it is said, you will know if you need TRT when you start taking it. . . It feels like I can be "normal", again.


----------



## EnRoute (Jul 14, 2021)

Is there a benifit to 200mg/wk, vs 100 twice a week?


----------



## CJ (Jul 14, 2021)

EnRoute said:


> Is there a benifit to 200mg/wk, vs 100 twice a week?


100 mg twice per week IS 200 mg per week.

If you're asking about why to split the dose, there's pros and cons, and it's different from person to person.

Pros:
-more stable blood levels. This can help prevent the noticeable drop that some feel after 5 or so days, when their levels can fall below an ideal spot.

-can help prevent issues related to estrogen. If injecting only 1x per week, you have a higher peak in levels, but a lower trough. If you flatten the curve, it helps some to keep E2 under control, avoiding the need to use an AI.

-lower peak can help prevent unwanted effects. By keeping more stable levels, issues like high hematocrit or acne could be prevented.

-smaller dose means that insulin needles become an option.

Cons:
-you are injecting twice as many times, which can lead to a build up of scar tissue. Many different sites should be used, possibly even subcutaneous injections.


----------



## EnRoute (Jul 14, 2021)

That answered my question thank you.  I'm sure I'll have many more.


----------

